# Houston Antique Lure Show-Mark your Calendar!!



## dontbscared

*:texasflagAnnouncing The *
*19th Annual Houston Lure & Tackle Show*
*March 8th,9th 10th 2012*
*ORCA Members Included !!*

Y*our Family and Friends are invited to join us for the*

*Houston*
*"Antique Lure & Tackle Show & Auction"*

* CALENDAR:*
*Thursday & Friday*
*March 8th and 9th*
* Room Trading*​
*Saturday *
*March 10th*
*7:00am till 3:00 pm*
*Tackle Show and Auction*
*VFW POST 2427 TomBall, Texas 77375*
*More Details will follow !!*

*HOTEL*
* Hampton Inn and Homewood Suites by Hilton*
* @ Willowbrook Mall (Hotels are Connected)*
*7645 West FM 1960*
*Houston Texas 77070*
*Hampton 281-955-2400*
*Homewood 281 955 5200*
*ROOMS:​
$89.00 + Tax @ Hampton 
2 Double Beds or 1 King
129.00 / 99.00 + Tax @ Homewood Suites
More Details will follow !!​

HOSTED BY:
Leonard and Vickie Tucker
"The Houston Tackle Team"
Honorary Co-Host Mr. Ben Kocian
CONTACT US:
713-443-9847
[email protected]

19th Annual Houston Antique 
Lure & Tackle Show

Additional
Information Coming......​
*​


----------



## dontbscared

*Houston Antique Lure and Tackle Show*

bump.......


----------



## Bocephus

How much for a table to sell lures ?


----------



## dontbscared

*Table cost*

Do you need tables on Saturday at The VFW 
How many ??? 
The cost is $25.00 per table (Same as last year) Ther are six feet long...........thirty six inches wide with a Black Table Cloth. Buy as many as you want.....we have plenty.
The Tomball VFW Hall is Huge 
*Please, do not send money we will collect at the show.........*

Registration is required to sell Tackle at the Hotel and/or The VFW Hall


----------



## Coastal Whaler

*Houston Antique Lure and Tackle Show*

Is there going to be an antique lure show in Houston this year? If so, what are dates and place? Thanks


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Did you email them?


----------



## dontbscared

Unfortunately the hosts are not having a Houston show in 2013. They plan to be back in 2014.


----------

